# groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !



## Bert2007 (13. Februar 2014)

Mich wuerde mal interessieren was euer groeßter hardwarefehlkauf war und warum? Sei es eine grafikkarte, mainboard oder was auch immer...

Bei bedarf auch gern software 


Mein groeßter fehlkauf war ein crossfire-gespann aus 2 amd 4870 ....extrem heiß, 0% oc, extrem schlechter treibersupport fuer cf, ref-luefter war auf anschlag aka sehr laut


----------



## Elvis3000 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

ein headset mit zwei netzteilen! hab den namen von dem teil verdrängt........


----------



## drebbin (13. Februar 2014)

Mein erstes Stück PC.
Ein Aldi PC vom Jugendweihe Geld.
Athlon XP 2200+ und onboard graka für 600€.
Als ich dann nach und nach bemerkte was es für eine überteuerte Anschaffung war kam ich mir schön blöd vor und sowas passierte mir dann auch nicht nochmal.
Das es ein schlechter Kauf war merkte ich übrigens durch fleißiges pcgh lesen.

Am Ende kam ein besseres Netzteil und ne 9600pro rein und dann hatte ich meinen Spaß damit.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist schon schwer alles in einem unter zubekommen 😁


----------



## Erok (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein allergrösster Fehlkauf war damals Windows ME 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Panagianus (13. Februar 2014)

Windows 8


----------



## Fearofdeath (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

n i5 2500 mit nem asrock z68 pro3... war damals noch schüler, dachte die k version brauchste nich, und zum zockn wird das MB schon reichen... kurz darauf erkannte ich die interesse und den spas am oc und habs bereut... zumal das billigboard immer gebremst hat, ab 3, 8ghz lief das bios nimmer stabiel -.-


----------



## Rennradler77 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Windows Vista 64 bit, die 32 bit Version hatte ich auf meinem Athlon gut zu laufen, aber die 64er wollte gar nicht rund... Jetzt kann die Version im Schrank vor sich hin gammeln 

Windows 8 Pro 64 bit bzw. 8.1 pro 64 bit finde ich mit dem kleinen Progrämmchen Classicshell sau geil. Ist quasi n 7 nur eben ohne Aero und ohne runde Ecken (ich hasste sie schon immer).


----------



## acer86 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Da gab es viele

Mein größter fehl kauf war auf jedenfall die Ati Radeon X800xt war zwar schneller als nee 6800Ultra aber nur solange bis sie abgeraucht ist (und das drei mal) 
bei Wasserkühlung war es die thermaltake aquarius ii liquid cooling (vorher hatte ich selbst gebaute und wollte mal eine fertig testen was ein Großer Fehler war)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Das ist einfach Windows 8.  
Und ein Medusa 7.1 Headset, bei dem nach 2 Tagen der Tragebügel am Kopf gerissen ist,
ich dann auf Garantie ein neues bekam, aber das neue nach einer Woche wieder der Träger gerissen ist, totales Fail Teil eben !


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

mein acer 7740G notebook als laptop zu gebrauchen aber eben nicht für spiele hätte mir damals schon nen stand pc holen sollen naja jetzt hab ich ihn und das acer notebook arbeitet bei meinem bruder weiter


----------



## PCGH_Phil (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein erstes 5.1-System. Was eine Grütze.

War zwar nett, mal von allen Seiten beschallt zu werden, aber die Klangqualität war unterirdisch. War außerdem zu einer Zeit, als die Hersteller noch die PMPO als Musikleistung angegeben haben. Konsequenterweise hatte das Ding dann auch "2500" Watt.


----------



## KrHome (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



> Dein größter Hardwarefehlkauf...


...dass ich Anfang 2004 für Far Cry (DX9!) die Geforce FX5900XT für 200 Euro statt der 9800 Pro für 230 Euro gekauft habe. Es stellte sich kurze Zeit später heraus, dass selbst die 9600 Pro mit der FX in DX9 den Boden aufgewischt hat.

Ansonsten waren keine wirklichen Fails dabei. Die 8800 GTS 640 für über 300 Euro bereue ich im Nachhinein, aber sie hat wenigstens die Leistung gebracht, die ich von ihr erwartet habe.


----------



## Lelwani (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Medusa 5.1

Der größte schrott auf erden 2x gehabt beide male micro abgefallen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Medusa 5.1
> 
> Der größte schrott auf erden 2x gehabt beide male micro abgefallen



Genau das ist das Headset wo bei mir der Träger zwei mal gerissen ist !


----------



## Darabus (13. Februar 2014)

Mein ersten selbst gekauften Aldi PC.. Knapp n Jahr gehabt und dann gemerkt was ich so fürn Schrott gekauft hatte 
Seitdem nicht wieder passiert


----------



## Lelwani (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Headset wo bei mir der Träger zwei mal gerissen ist !


 

das schöne damals hats mich noch je 100€ gekostet , da merkt man teuer is nich immer gut  hab jetztn 10€ hs und das rennt schon x jahre


----------



## Gripschi (13. Februar 2014)

Versehentlich Planetary anhilation teuerste Version

Scheiß PayPal Entwickler


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Wenn Audiohardware dabei ist muss ich zugeben, das ich mir mal Beats gekauft habe. Sie klangen so lange toll bis ich mal die Superlux (HD 681) aufhatte. Seitdem finde ich sie einfach nur  Und für den Mist hab ich 99€ bezahlt....


----------



## Thallassa (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Definitiv ein Logitröt X-540 vor 6 Jahren....


----------



## TheHaferkeks (13. Februar 2014)

Mein erster "gamer pc" mit nem ms-tech Gehäuse/ Netzteil (durchgeraucht). Athlon 2x2,7ghz. 4gb ram. 500gb HDD und einer gtx9600 für damals 800€ 
Mit billigtastatur und maus....
Später dann ein Thermaltake germany Netzteil ebenfalls kaputt (hamburg/berlin?)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Wenn Audiohardware dabei ist muss ich zugeben, das ich mir mal Beats gekauft habe. Sie klangen so lange toll bis ich mal die Superlux (HD 681) aufhatte. Seitdem finde ich sie einfach nur  Und für den Mist hab ich 99€ bezahlt....



HAHA der war gut !


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Der größte Fehlkauf war die 7950GX2, Zwei 7900GTX wären mein Traum gewesen, hatte aber nicht genug Geld, also kam die GX2 mit den Zwei kleinen Propellern, das bereue ich heute noch 
7900GTX hatte einen Traumhaft guten Kühler/Lüfter, und die Leistung hätte mir auch gereicht, im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer, schade drum.


----------



## Bert2007 (14. Februar 2014)

Ja so ist das...da gibt man geld viel geld aus und ist dann noch unzufrieden :/


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Kommt schon Leute gebt doch eure auch zu! Errare est humanum


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

2005 einen Komplett PC für ca. 450 Euro für meinen Sohn gekauft. Ich dachte für das Geld geht bestimmt ein bisschen was in Sachen zocken.. Nix war und dann konnte ich vom Netzteil über Speicher und GraKa alles dazu kaufen.
Seitdem nie wieder Komplettsysteme gekauft.


----------



## Don-Camilo (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Windows Vista zu installieren!!! 

... ich hoffe mein PC-System(siehe unten) war für 2010 OK?!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Februar 2014)

Ein i7 3770 ohne K, dachte mir du übertaktest eh nie, Pustekuchen  Achso und mein achso hoch gelobter 120 Herz Monitor, sehe einfach keinen Unterschied zu einem 60 Herz  Und meine 680 2GB war für SLI auch ein Fehlkauf ^^


----------



## Dualstudent (16. Februar 2014)

Mein für 980€ bestellter Komplett PC bei pandaro.de (heute unter einer eins und de bekannter)! Das gerät hat die waschmaschine im keller übertönt, und das meine ich wirklich so auch wenn es drastisch klingt  das netzteil ist nach einem halben jahr abgeraucht, der prozessorkuehler war nicht festzuschrauben sondern hielt nur mit hilfe von waermeleitpaste fest, und das gehäuse hatte eine derart billige plastikfront das diese nach 5/6 monaten einfach abfiel. Von meinen schnitten in haenden und armen bei reparaturversuchen ganz abzusehen!!! 

Was man daraus gelernt hat? Zum 18. gabs ein sony vaio notebook das seinen dienst im bereicht work und old games gut tut, und der neue pc der bald geschraubt wird (freeuuu) wird mit eurer hilfe konfiguriert 

Weil community wissen bedeutet und wissen bekanntlich macht ist


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Dualstudent schrieb:


> Weil community wissen bedeutet und wissen bekanntlich macht ist



Dazu kann man nur sagen:


----------



## uka (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Hmmm... ich denke mein größter Fehlkauf war nen Celeron 533. Hab mir den damals gegönnt (krasse 533 MHz), aber nicht bedacht das ich dann kein Board hatte das damit lief ... hach ja so musste ich damals alles tauschen .

Diverse Headsets zählen ebenso zum Fehlkauf.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

600€ all in one PC mit einem i5 750 und einer GeForce G210. 

Läuft zwar immer noch wunderbar nach 4 Jahren, spielen kann man damit aber nicht mal LoL auf mittel.


----------



## RyuUUU (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter fehlkauf war mein laptop

asus k53sv i5 2410m, 6gb DDR3 , geforce gt540m


Ständig am überhitzen,  und habe dafür 700€ bezahlt vor 2 an halb jahren


----------



## Izarak (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war ne Asus Xonar DG und das Gigabyte Z87X D3H!

Die SoKa hat nach dem Einbau den ganzen Rechner verrückt gemacht und an der war alles verbogen.
Und außerdem merke ich keinen Unterschied zum Onoard Sound

Das Mainboard habe ich nach dem 3.(!)seiner Art beim Händler umgetauscht.


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2014)

Mal eine Seagate Festplatte wonach der ganze Rechner bekloppt war.

Ein Lepa Netzteil was Böller wurde und nach dessen Knall die Katze drei Tage im Versteck war.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Hitachi "Deathstar" 2k250 im RAID0. Ich denke, ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was passiert ist. Glücklicherweise habe ich damals schon die Daten auf eine externe Platte gesichert, daher war es nur um die beiden Platten (für damals zusammen ~240€) schade.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ne Cyrix M2 333 CPU, mit nem Mainboard was für nen P55C gedacht war. Ein krampf das ding zum laufen zu bekommen, Bios erkannte CPU nicht, FSB von 83mhz nicht möglich einzustellen,  und als das ding dann lief bemerkt das mein alter Pentium 233MMX um einiges schneller war. Blindkauf halt und die suggestion die 333 würden sich drauf beziehen das die CPU so schnell ist wie eine mit 333mhz danach nen AMD K6-2 350 AFR gekauft um dann zu merken das der garnicht auf meinem P55C läuft und extra damals fast 100 mark mehr bezahlt um den AFR zu bekommen, wobei das eigentlich kein richtiger Fehlkauf war, mit dem passenden Mainboard dann, nen DFI eines der wenigen die 150mhz FSB konnten hab ich das ding auf 500mhz geprügelt ( natürlich nur nachdem die CPU geköpft wurde und mit passenden kühler glaub es war nen Zalman oder einer der ersten Golden Orb )


----------



## XT1024 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Speedlink Medusa (es war 2004, ich war jung und brauchte schnell ein Headset) 

Und  eine IC35L040AVER07  nannte ich ein paar Monate lang mein Eigen. Wobei  Fehlkauf?  Es war ja doch irgendwie nur Pech, ein Fehlkauf ist für mich  richtiger Müll.


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Wobei Festplatten haette ich auch noch was, 
Einmal ne Excelstore Europa um dann zu merken das es eigentlich IBM DTLA ist nur umgelabelt ( die berühmten Deathstars kommen eigentlich von IBM ) hat dann auch nach nem halben jahr den Dienst quittiert nach 4 mal RMA war mir das zu blöd
Danach ne Hitachi Deskstar um zu bemerken das die wieder ne IBM DTLA ist nur umgelabelt, die hat allerdings fast 1 jahr gehalten wieder RMA 3 mal und am ende hab ich dann wieder ne IBM DTLA von Hitachi bekommen


----------



## megaDrummerxxl (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

windows vista (schlechtestes betriebsystem, schlimmer als das was ich microsoft je zugetraut hätte)


----------



## dekay55 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Du hast scheinbar nie Windows Millennium benutzt dagegen war Vista wirklich nen Spitzen OS ( wobei ich Vista nie wirklich schlimm fand )


----------



## orca113 (19. Februar 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar nie Windows Millennium benutzt dagegen war Vista wirklich nen Spitzen OS ( wobei ich Vista nie wirklich schlimm fand )



Ich auch nicht. Vista war auszuhalten.

Hatte vorhin vergessen.

Einmal ein AM2 System in Komponenten. Ganz schlimm als wär der Teufel drin gewesen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (19. Februar 2014)

Xbox One


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Roccat Kone+ 
Roccat Taito
HD6850 (Auch wenn ich aus ihr sehr viel rausquetschen konnte. Die 6870 kostete nur 10€ mehr.....)
Scythe Mugen 2 (Nie so krasse Probleme gehabt nen verdammten Lüfter einzubauen. Warum hat mir damals niemand gesagt das ich ihn an einer Ecke auch mit Pinzette festziehen muss? -.-)
AsRock Z68 Ex3 Gen3 (Stück Schrott. Hat 4 Boards und ewig lange Wochen gedauert bis ich dann auch mal endlich eins hatte das halbwegs funktionstüchtig war. Mal davon abgesehen das es später wieder Probleme machte)
Teamgroup Ram (Zu schnell abgeraucht)
Damals den E5200. Der 5300 war ein ticken bisser und kostete zu dem Zeitpunkt sogar weniger. Aber ich Depp habs natürlich übersehen.


----------



## hbf878 (19. Februar 2014)

Ein Netbook mit intel Atom der zweiten Generation. Hatte extra ein Netbook mit Dualcore gewählt (N570), aber trotz HT und 1,6 GHz, 2GB RAM und SSD bleibt das Ding eine Krücke . Von der Intel GMA3150  ganz zu schweigen, die nichtmal im Windows Explorer beim Datei-verschieben ein flüssiges Bild auf den winzigen 1024*600 Monitor zaubern kann


----------



## guss (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Für meinen 486er musste damals ein CD-Laufwerk her, der hatte nämlich bis dato nur zwei Disketten Laufwerke (5 1/4 und 3 1/2 Zoll). Ganz neu auf dem Markt gab es ultraschnelle Doublespeed Laufwerke und da ich in die Zukunft investieren wollte, musste so eins her. 700 DEM hat das Ding gekostet, ein vielfaches eines Singlespeed CD-Laufwerks. Gefühlte 3 Tage später gab es dann Quadspeed und 5 Tage später 8-fach Laufwerke und die Preise haben sich imho auch immer mindestens halbiert 
Das war echt das Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen. Zum Glück lernt man ja meistens aus Fehlern


----------



## MyArt (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Medusa 5.1
> 
> Der größte schrott auf erden 2x gehabt beide male micro abgefallen



Totaler Mist das Ding!!


----------



## vinyard (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

MHHHH sennheiser pc 330 game superschei..e das teil aber nur 50 bezahlt
1950pro(gecube) 2te ati karte seid-dem nie wieder!!(ausser meine oc karten)


----------



## Joselman (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ein stinknormaler CD! Brenner von Yamaha für ich glaube 550,- DM. heute bekommt man die für 20,-€?


----------



## Caliosthro (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Nintende DS 
2 mal


----------



## WLP-Esser (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Das Corsair CX600 Netzteil ich Vollidiot war noch jung und naiv und dachte ich brauche für 2x9800GTX+ ein 600Watt Netzteil ich hätte mir lieber für das gleiche Geld ein Seasonic NT holen sollen.

Der zweite Fehler war mir eine zweite 9800GTX+ holen.

Der dritte Fehler eine FX5200 mit 64Bit Speicheranbindung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Windows 8.1

bequiet E9 700Watt für GTX580 SLI
Und die 2. GTX580

Ein AsRock H67 und dann ein AsRock P67 Pro3 SE für meinen i5 2500K

Aerocool Xpridator Evil Black Edition

CoolerMaster Eisberg 240L

Irgendwelche Papstlüfter. Hab damals nur auf die Fördermenge geachtet, nicht auf den Geräuschpegel

Ich glaube das wars erstmal


----------



## Bert2007 (23. Februar 2014)

Ja ne fx 5200 256mb hatte ich auch...da war ich noch gruen hinter den ohren... ab da hab ich mich genauer mit hardware beschaeftigt...

Edit: ich glaub die kennt kaum noch einer von den jungen usern


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

meine beiden powercolor r9 280x die eine war einfach nur laut hab dann nacher noch nicht mal den gaqnzen betrag zurückerstattet bekommen weil die firma insolvenz gegangen und die zweite hing im spiel immer für ein paar sekunden darum bin von powercolor erst einmal weg


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eine GTX560Ti Two Win (SLI nur auf einem PCB so wie die GTX590) 
War verdammt laut und verdammt heiß und verdammt viele Microruckler aber dafür auch verdammt schnell, trotzdem nie wieder SLI

Und einmal ein Intel Core i3 2100*T*, dachte mir spart schön Strom in meinem HTPC, war aber dann nicht so und wurde mir schnell zu lahm, jetzt werkelt er bei meinem Onkel im Office PC, bestimmt noch die nächsten 5 Jahre.


----------



## Offset (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Aerocool xpredator x1...selten so ein schlechtes Gehäuse gesehen.
Und der i3 3220 nervt mich auch weil man für 50€ mehr nen i5 bekommt -.-. Nur weil ich gelesen hab das der noch paar jahre zum spielen reicht. Die mit ihrem i7/ xeon haben leicht reden...


----------



## imdv (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein erster PC... damals gedacht ich brauch was "gescheites" und habe ihn bei DELL gekauft. 1000€ für nen Q6600 4GB RAM und ne 8800GT ,dazu noch oben drauf Windows Vista 32bit und weils gar net besser werden kann, alles schön im BTX-Format.


----------



## pringles (24. Februar 2014)

Mein tripplescreensetup zum zocken, von einem 27" auf 3*24" 16:10 gewechselt, außer in bf3 sieht es in fast jedem spiel zumindest im mp ziemlich hässlich aus/ es wird nur einer unterstützt-> weniger bildfläche als vorher (ich muss aber zugeben im officebetrieb ist das mehr als angenehm, ansonsten wären die vermutlich schon weg)


----------



## Florian97450 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



pringles schrieb:


> Mein tripplescreensetup zum zocken, von einem 27" auf 3*24" 16:10 gewechselt, außer in bf3 sieht es in fast jedem spiel zumindest im mp ziemlich hässlich aus/ es wird nur einer unterstützt-> weniger bildfläche als vorher (ich muss aber zugeben im officebetrieb ist das mehr als angenehm, ansonsten wären die vermutlich schon weg)



Bei mir ähnlich von einem 23" auf 3x24" gewechselt. Bei Spielen so lala außer BF3 und BF4. In Officebetrieb natürlich genial. Würde jetzt lieber nen 27" kaufen.


----------



## Festplatte (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> Nintende DS
> 2 mal



D: A..Aber... Warum?

@Topic:

Ein billig Hama-WLAN-Stick.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

3770k-starkes temp prob, fx4100-sehr schlechte spieleleistung, sapphiree 290 ref-zu laut und heiss, 8800 gts sli-zu laut/heiss/kein leistungsplus, wd raptor-viel zu laut und keinen merklichen geschwindigkeitszuwachs, , gigabyte 7970 ghz rev2-im idle zu laut.


----------



## sniperking82 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Da ich mich mit Hardware nicht so gut auskenne, und mir schon gar nicht selber einen Rechner zusammenbauen kann, bin ich auf einen unseriösen Online Händler reingefallen.
Ich hab über €2000,- bezahlt . Das Ding war leider Schrott. Kein Spiel lief flüssig . Es war ein Minimainboard verbaut und 4 Speicherriegel welche alle anders aussahen.
Da ich einen guten Rechtsschutz habe , konnte ich das Ding wieder loswerden.

Dann hab ich diesen hier Bestellt: Gamer X2 - ACS-Computershop
Kostet zwar auch einiges, aber der ist es wert. Als Einstiegsgeschenk  hab ich sogar ein Upgrade auf 32GB Ram und eine OC Version der Grafikkarte bekommen.
Hab einfach eine Anfrage geschickt und ein Einstiegs-Geschenk bekommen ! Mein Bruder hat sich einen FX 8350 PC bestellt und einfach anstelle der R9 270x eine R9 290x bekommen . 
Will keine Werbung machen , aber ich hab noch nie einen Online Shop gesehen , der so Kundenfreundlich ist !
Hab jetzt in diesem Shop noch 2 Titan Blacks vorbestellt. 

MFG Sniperking 82


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



megaDrummerxxl schrieb:


> windows vista (schlechtestes betriebsystem, schlimmer als das was ich microsoft je zugetraut hätte)


 
ja das war nicht eganz unkompliziert aber zum schluss lief es doch ganz ok.


----------



## Bert2007 (25. Februar 2014)

Die raptor ist zwar laut aber einen geschwindigkeitszuwachs habe ich schon gemerkt ...naja ich tausche nicht jährlich


----------



## WLP-Esser (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Achso da fällt mir noch was ein:
Hab mir mal eine Trust Tastatur&Maus Kombi für den zweit PC gekauft,hab mir gedacht die von Trust können bei einer Tastatur nicht viel falsch machen...
Falsch gedacht xD


----------



## dekay55 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



sniperking82 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich diesen hier Bestellt: Gamer X2 - ACS-Computershop
> Kostet zwar auch einiges, aber der ist es wert. Als Einstiegsgeschenk hab ich sogar ein Upgrade auf 32GB Ram und eine OC Version der Grafikkarte bekommen. Will keine Werbung machen ,


 
Also Werbung machst du mit dieser überteuerten Kiste bestimmt nicht, bei dem Preis kannst ja wohl auch 32gb erwarten, allerdings sollte bei dem Preis auch ne Geforce Titan drinne sein und keine 780TI 

Ich habs mal hochgerechnet, also bei mir würde dieser Pc mit 32gb Ram und ner OC Version der 780Ti dich 1999€ kosten, und da hab ich als Händler noch gut gewinn gemacht ! ( bevor jemand auf den gedanken kommt mir PN zu schreiben, ich verkaufe keine PC´s übers Internet und schon garnicht über das Forum hier !!! ) 
So wie die kiste auf deren Homepage abgebildet ist, beträgt der Gegenwert ca. 1800€
Klar das die scheis freundlich sind, die ham an dir  gut 1000€ gewinn gemacht wenn man mal noch Arbeitsstunden für zusammebau und installation abzieht.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Also Werbung machst du mit dieser überteuerten Kiste bestimmt nicht, bei dem Preis kannst ja wohl auch 32gb erwarten, allerdings sollte bei dem Preis auch ne Geforce Titan drinne sein und keine 780TI


 
Die 780ti ist aber schneller als die Titan.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Ich denke dann muss es schon ne Titan Black sein


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

...Die kam erst am 19.02. raus, glaubst du, die wird schon in OEM-PCs verbaut?^^ Die lesen in 5 Wochen das erste Mal davon in der CBild.


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

So in nem halben Jahr wäre die schwarze realistisch


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mir fällt grad ein, ich habe mir mal ne Powercolor Graka gekauft, ich weiss aber net mehr welche das war. Die war fehlerhaft, der Lüfter drehte immer volle pulle Hatte die bei so einem Ebay Händler gekauft und der hatte mir noch geschrieben das sei für ihn ja nun kein Rückgabe-Grund eigentlich. Nach dem Motto it´s not a bug it`s a feature


----------



## Pugnare (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ein 80€ trekstore tablet mit android. es zu langsam, hat zu wenig speicher eine extrem schlechte audioqualität selbst für meine ohren die keine wunder erwarten und nach ner woche war der i/o schalter so kaputt, das man das tablet nur noch nit einem spitzen gegenstand bedienen kann. gleichzeitg habe ich festgestellt das ein androidtablet für mich als win nutzer suboptimal ist wenn ich unterwegs war konnte ich es wegen der winzigen akkulaufzeit nicht verwenden und zu hause hatte ich meine wesentlich potenteren und allround einsetzbaren windows geräte
zurückgeben konnte ich es nicht, da ich das letzte vorhandene teil gekauft hatte und unterschrieben hatte das keine werkseitigen mängel vorlagen desweiteren behauptete saturn, dass ich den i/o schalter absichtlich beschädigt habe. jetzt benutze ich das tablet um meinen monitor auf eine angenehmere höhe zu bringen


----------



## Angelo-K (28. Februar 2014)

B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Xbox One



Haha du bisch lustig. Größte Fehlinvestition war die pd4. Taugt einfach nicht, xbox als auch mein Rechner ist besser..

Gruß


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Angelo-K schrieb:


> Haha du bisch lustig. Größte Fehlinvestition war die pd4. Taugt einfach nicht, xbox als auch mein Rechner ist besser..
> 
> Gruß



Jetzt fangt keinen Konsolenkrieg an. Wir sind hier in einem PC-Forum.


----------



## Angelo-K (28. Februar 2014)

Is ja gut ) größter fehlkauf bei mir war n tft von samtron. 200€ und der hat 5wochen gehalten )

Gruß


----------



## KingArthur5610 (2. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine 8600GTS, die sich erst später als Fehlkauf herausstellte. Der Lüfterrad ist heruntergefallen und die Karte ist abgeraucht. Händler, wohlgemerkt offline behauptete ich sei an dem Defekt Schuld und reparierte die Karte nicht. Hatte diese angeblich an den Großhändler geschickt und setzte mir dann irgendeinen Wisch vor, dass die Karte nicht repariert werden konnte bzgl. Eigenverschulden. Kurzer Kontakt mit dem Großhändler bestätigte mir, dass die Karte dort nie war. Großhändler wollte die Garantieabwicklung selbst nicht übernehmen, verwies mich an den Händler. Dieser wollte auch nicht wie gesagt, behauptete steif und fest, dass sei Eigenverschulden. Nun ja und der Hersteller Colorful weigerte sich ebenfalls die Garantieabwicklung durchzuführen. Nun ja die letzte Grafikkarte von Colorful und der letzte Hardwarekauf in dem offline Hardwareschuppen.

Sockel AM2 Mainboard von Biostar, was in dem Rechner zu Problemen geführt hatte.
Sockel 775 Mainboard von AsRock, was ebenso zu Problemen und unnötigen Abstürzen, Bluescreens sorgte. Wohlgemerkt Hardware ist nicht defekt gewesen, es zickte immer nur, wenn es mal keine Lust hatte.


----------



## Railroadfighter (2. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ein Billig-Notebook von Toshiba, nach 8 Monaten abgeraucht und der Händler hat die Reperatur verweigert.

Dann der Core i7 3740QM, die Kühlung meines Clevos ist viel zu schwach dafür.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (3. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Also bei Software wäre das bei mir Fifa 13.
Habe damals immer gerne Champions League 2004-2005 auf dem Gamecube gezockt, und da dachte ich, kaufste doch mal nen Aktuelles Fußball Spiel.Nach 3 Stunden Spielzeit gammelt es hier herum.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (3. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Dark Rock 3


----------



## Offset (3. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



RUHRPOTT_FINEST schrieb:


> Dark Rock 3


 
Darf ich fragen warum? Der soll doch sehr gut sein.


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Das Toshiba Satellite C660D - 19X.. 300€ Grücke... und nach einen Halben jahr ist mir die hdd abgeraucht und der Arbeitsspeicher...
Und das Nexus 7 2012 32GByte WiFi: Nach nur 5 Monaten Display Defekt (Ghost Touch) und nach nur pass auf 1 Tag nach dem ich es Gekauft habe, war der Lautsprecher Defekt obwohl ich keine Musik gehört habe sondern nur auf mittlerer Lautstärke PietSmiet geschschaut habe. Und es ist mehrmals das Ladekabel kaputt gegangen nach nur 1ner Woche...


----------



## Harpenerkkk (8. März 2014)

PS4....


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



			
				RofflLol schrieb:
			
		

> Das Toshiba Satellite C660D - 19X.. 300€ Grücke... und nach einen Halben jahr ist mir die hdd abgeraucht und der Arbeitsspeicher...


 ist mir mit meinem acer auch passiert hat anscheinend assassins creed 1 auf max. einstellungen nicht verkraftet


----------



## RofflLol (8. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Bei mir ist die einfach so Abgeraucht...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (8. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

das war einer der gründe auf einen standpc um zu steigen


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. März 2014)

Nvidia gt 8600 einfach nur rotz gewesen.


----------



## RofflLol (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ich hatte leider nur damals den Laptop.. Der PC hat mir mal mein onkel GEschnekt also den ich gerade VErwende...  aber ein geschenkten Gaul guckt man nicht ins Maul ^^ hallo ne QuadCore geschenkt bekommen...  was will man denn mehr...


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

ich auch hab dann nen halbes jahr gespart bin schüler und dann laptop an meinen bruder verkauft und rechner geholt


----------



## RofflLol (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ach und noch ein Großer Fehlkauf, war eine Tastaur wo nach 2 Stunden die Tasten Defekt waren...


----------



## godfather22 (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Einen richtigen Fehlkauf hatte ich eigentlich noch nie. Ich hatte immer viel Spaß mit dem, was ich gekauft hab, auch wenn es im Nachhinein manchmal ne bessere Alternative gegeben hätte. Was ich im Nachhinein besser anders geregelt hätte wäre der Fertig-PC von Ultraforce mit einem FX-6100 und einer 7950. Den hab ich aber meinen Wünschen gut angepasst und hab damit das Übertakten gelernt. War zum Glück ein brauchbares Gigabyte 970A-UD3 verbaut.


----------



## ebastler (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eigentlich nur 4*2GB DDR2-667 mit ECC für meinen Server. Der hat 1*2GB DDR2-800 mit ECC verbaut.
Eingebaut, um dann festzustellen, dass er mit auch nur einem der Riegel nichtmal mehr ins Bios bootet.

Habe dann mal ECC ausgestellt und einen normalen Riegel DDR2-800 reingesteckt, selbes Phänomen.
Egal, welchen RAM ich dem Ding gebe - er bootet nicht, wenn es nicht sein Werksriegel ist.

Zum Glück nur 25€ ausgegeben..

Falls jemand den RAM brauchen kann, einfach melden...


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (9. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war eine Maus von Roccat. 40 € bezahlt für eine Maus, die 2500 DPI hatte und nach 2 Wochen über den Jordan gegangen ist. Hat mich damals echt aufgeregt, seither kaufe ich keine Roccat-Produkte mehr. ^^


----------



## Knäcke (10. März 2014)

Bei mir ist es eine XBox (1). Habe sie mir damals für Renn- & Sportspiele angeschafft und war eigentlich nur Staubfänger.


----------



## xpSyk (10. März 2014)

Ich hab mir damals ne 7850 für 200 gekauft und ein paar Tage später wurde die 7870 auf 200 herabgestetz...  Zum glück hatte ich eine von Sapphire, denn meine hatte, wie viele 7800 von denen, auch ständig Blackscreens und ich konnte sie umtauschen.


----------



## pjotre91 (10. März 2014)

Packard Bell IPower-gx-m-002ge
Intel core 2duo 2.53ghz
17"WUXGA full hd
Nvidia geforce 9800m gts 1gb vram
4gb ddr3 ram
320gb hdd
 Blueray reader
Vista

Genauere spezifikationen weiß ich nicht mehr aber es war sein geld (omg so viel geld) nicht wert...bin von nem uralt system  welches mein erstes war umgestiegen und freute mich über die leistung aber nach nem halben jahr schon kein Bock mehr drauf gehabt...laut, heiß,  teuer....omg so viel geld :`(


----------



## HMangels91 (17. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

ein "Gamer PC" von Ebay für 460€
AMD Sempron 2800+(dachte der hatte 2,8 GHZ) 
512MB Ram
und eine legändäre Geforce FX 5800

totaler Müll nach einem Jahr rauchte das Netzteil ab und später brannte das Mainboard durch

Anschließend baute ich meinen ersten HOmeMade PC(Athlon 4400+ X2,HD2600 pro,2gb RAM) damals ein guter pc für 460 euro


----------



## Hoopster (17. März 2014)

hatte mal ein 775er board von evga gekauft. war die black pearl ausgabe. ein halbes jahr später leckte der north bridge kühler. war gerade am zocken als erst der sound nicht mehr ging und dann eine riesige rauchwolke kam.


----------



## N00bler (17. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ein Kompletti-tetti Rechner aus'm Saturn. -.-


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Sharkoon Skiller Tastatur 4044951012435 | eBay
Die ist sowas von klapperig eine Microsoft für den gleichen preis wäre besser!


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Und die gt430 von Msi die war lauter als die Nvidia Fön Graka und ein Düsenjet zusammen


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. März 2014)

Gigabyte HD 7970 OC nur probleme mit dx 9 spiele gehabt...  Razer Chimeara Headset... Adata S510 SSD...


----------



## watercooled (25. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Meine PS3. Seit 2007 vielleicht 30 Stunden bespielt


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mal für meinen alten Rechner eine NV 7600 GS (bei der ebucht gebraucht erstanden) , die sobald ich in Bf2 mitten im schönsten Gefecht war, mal eben einfach sich runtertaktete, bevor sie ganz "ausstieg". Tja, ne passiv Kühlung ist /war nicht immer der wahre Jakob.


----------



## kegg (30. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Vor ein paar Jahren, ich glaube ich hatte die Zweistelligkeit meines Alters erreicht, ein Komplettsystem. (ich denke es sei mir des Alters wegen verziehen)
Dann noch eine Razer Deathadder, ein Razer Carcharias, fast alle Videospiele .. 
Razer Produkte sind doch irgendwie mehr Schein als sein.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine Zeit lang alle 2 Wochen ein 9.90-Headset, weil ich eine cholerische Phase hatte und deshalb vorsorglich meinen DT990 in der Schublade verschwinden liess 

Hach ja, CoD4.


----------



## Jolly91 (31. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce 3X, wie oben schon gepostet wurde diverses geflackere in DX9 Games und so weiter. Hab die vor 2 Monaten verkauft und jetzt eine GTX 780Ti WF3 die zwar bei manchen alten Games noch ab und zu ihre Probleme hat, aber dafür läuft der rest ganz gut.


----------



## nobbi77 (31. März 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Zum Start von Company of Heroes (Der erste Teil) wollte ich eine Karte mit DX 10 Unterstützung. Meine Wahl viel auf die HD 2600XT von ATI.....Das Spiel zeigte in DX 10 eine tolle Diashow.
Ok, Nobbi spinnt ja bekanntlich und besorgte sich eine Zweite 2600XT für CF....Die Diashow wurde schneller.......Nach diesem Ärger kam dann eine Nvidia 8800GT. Und es lief....besser. Da ich alle Details wollte, kam eine zweite 8800GT ins SLI. Hurra, es lief. Danke, ATI, für den Marketing-Gag DX 10.......auf einer 2600XT.....


----------



## Horilein (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Nvidia Geforce 8600GT....." Ja das is ne Gamerkarte!"..."Damit werden Sie Ihren Spaß haben." ....danach hab ich mich dann hier im Forum angemeldet


----------



## TheCGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine 60 GB OCZ Agility 3 oder wie sie auch immer heißt... Viel zu klein und langsam und verursacht Bluescreens. Das schlimmste ist aber dass ich das Ding immer noch benutze
Bald kommt aber was neues her.


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juni 2014)

Mein verdammtes neues Gehäuse, es musste 'unbedingt' was her, und jetzt fehlt mir mein Tower, da ich bald aufrüste und dann gefriemel langsam nicht mehr ab kann.

Ich bin so ein Depp


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich sag immer: lernen durch schmerz! 

Wie man doch auf das marketing reinfällt


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juni 2014)

Jap, leider ist das so, ist mir schon sehr oft passiert, ich muss das langsam echt mal lernen


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Enermax Platimax


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Enermax Platimax



Warum das denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## TheCGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Enermax Platimax


Habs mitverfolgt. Allerdings


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juni 2014)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Habs mitverfolgt. Allerdings



War das das was gebrannt hatte?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ja, jetzt nicht nur weil mal eins hochgeht. Die wissen ja noch nicht genau warum aber es wurde von CWT gefertigt einem eher naja nicht so guten Auftragsfertiger 

und das wusste niemand. Habe mich halt wie früher auf den guten Namen Enermax verlassen, der immer für Qualität stand und dann sowas.


----------



## Goyoma (24. Juni 2014)

Jap, die sind echt super gewesen, haben auch einen klasse Ruf.

Hast du es wenigstens erstattet bekommen?


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juni 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt nicht nur weil mal eins hochgeht. Die wissen ja noch nicht genau warum aber es wurde von CWT gefertigt einem eher naja nicht so guten Auftragsfertiger
> 
> und das wusste niemand. Habe mich halt wie früher auf den guten Namen Enermax verlassen, der immer für Qualität stand und dann sowas.



Was? Das Teil hat gebrannt? Heftig!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juni 2014)

@ all Windows, Linux usw. sind keine Hardware 

@Topic eigentlich hab ich noch keinen Fehlkauf gemacht. Ba doch einmal Kopfhörer (wireless) die nie angesprungen sind.


----------



## Bert2007 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das nachträglich hinzu gefügt vor einer langen Weile, da ja viele sofort mit Software gekommen sind.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juni 2014)

Achso  ok weil der Titel ja Größter Hardwarefailkauf heißt.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Juni 2014)

Halbw Fails habe ich auch, nen teures Mainboard für AM3 noch, 5 Scytge SlipStream 1900 für ein altes Blechgehäuse und ein L8/630. Ansonsten geht es eigentlich und die Grafikkarte war das Geilste bisher.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Juni 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> 5 Scytge SlipStream 1900 .



Habe auch einige Slipstream mit hoher Drehzahl, da ich aber eine Lüftersteurung für die einzelnen Lüfter hatte ich die auch leise bekommen und wenn es mal Hochsommer ist und man mit Kopfhörer zockt aufdrehen so war es auch kein Fehlkauf für mich.

Pc von meinem Vater, vor einigen Jahren Z68 G43 Board von MSI bei dem man die V-Core nicht selbst anpassen kann bleibt zum Glück durchs verlöten trotzdem kühl.


----------



## Exception (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war ein Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo vor ca. 12 Jahren


----------



## bschicht86 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine 9600Pro für damals 180€. Ich war der Meinung, die ist genauso gut wie meine bereits vorhandene 9800Pro. Hab sie wohl mit der 9700Pro verwechselt

Ansonsten war ich von persönlichen Fehlkäufen meisst verschont, weil ich, seit ich mein eigenes Geld verdien, immer brav PCGH gelesen hab 

Mein Kumpel hatte auch PCGH gelesen, nur der war nicht von "Blau" wegzubekommen. Hatte sich für knapp 1000€ den P4 EE geholt, obwohl damals klar war, dass der A64 mit dem P4 den Boden wischt.

Aber mal weiter gedacht: Ich bin wohl genauso wie er.
Hab mir doch erst den FX8350 zugelegt, obwohl alle Welt weiss, dass ein aktueller Intel mit dem FX sauber macht. Aber für mich isses kein Fehlkauf, siehe Sig


----------



## S754 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine A10-6800K APU+HD 7750 in Dual Graphics. Hätte lieber meinen FX-4100 und die HD7700 damals behalten sollen. Die APU hat eh nur 200MHz mehr im OC geschafft^^


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine 8800 Ultra. Hielt nicht lange und war überteuert. Wieso musste es auch das Referenzdesign sein?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Juli 2014)

Eindeutig mein letzter PC-Kauf, und zwar die komplette Ausrüstung. Ein veralteter und unglaublich teuer ROG-Gamer PC (damals 1400€ mit I5 3570k und 660). Ich könnte mich heute noch dafür ohrfeigen 
Dann hat er mir dazu ein Logitröt G930 für 150€ + 40€ Versicherung die nichts bringt, verkauft. Jedenfalls gab es dann auch noch eine Razer Orobouros dazu und den BenQ GL2460.

Wunderbar, da schenkt man seinen örtlichen PC-Händler vertrauen und man bekommt so etwas. Denn Zitat:
"Bei einem 1500€ Budget lohnt sich keine Zusammenstellung"
Dabei hat mir der von Ditech damals eine Konfi mit I7 4770k und GTX 780 gemacht.......die war nur 100€ teurer aber weil der eine Händler im Ort war habe ich die andern genommen.......


----------



## wievieluhr (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

microstar PC für 450€
- intel i3 2/2 @3,2 GHz (glaube 2320 oder so war aber nicht schlecht das Ding  )
- 4 GB RAM 1333MHz
- 1,5 TB 5900 HDD (wurde als einzigstes nich verscherbelt  )
- HD 7450
(total grün hinter den Ohren was PC angeht .... ehemaliger Konsolero dachte so viel schotter, das Ding muss was taugen hab sogar nen Kumpel mitgenommen, bei dem sich dann herausgestellt dass er selbst kaum Ahnung hat)

Danach:
Intel Xeon 12*20* v2
UV Kaltlichtkathoden (null Leuchtkraft die Grütze)
Nachträgliches CF nachrüsten (XfX 7950 DD black gebraucht.... gute Karte aber mGPU ist der Shit schlecht hin.... rohleistung einer Titan aber in manchen Games langsamer als eine Karte alleine )


----------



## Crush182 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Bei mir war es ein PC...
Das Teil musste ich zwar nicht von meinem eigenen Geld bezahlen -hatte ich damals auch noch garnicht-, aber geärgert habe ich mich trotzdem.

Hier mal die Geschichte:

Als ich noch klein war, da ging es -nachdem ich zunächst meinen ersten eigenen PC mit 100Mhz "geerbt" hatte-
irgendwann mal in nen Media Markt -glaube ich 

Dort wurde dann geguckt und schließlich ein PC mit 800Mhz (! -ich erwartete also einen großen Sprung ) und 128MB Ram gekauft.

-War zu der Zeit ja auch garnicht mal so schlecht 
Das Problem dabei war nur...... der bescheidene (Intel- ?? ) Grafikchip (32MB Shared) in dem Teil.

-Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der Verkäufer meinte: "Spiele sind kein Problem".

Aber nach und nach wurde ich immer mehr enttäuscht.
Das Hauptproblem war die Inkompatibilität des Grafikchips zu allen möglichen Spielen.

Da kamen dann so Meldungen wie: "installieren sie eine Grafikkarte" usw.
Eine richtige Grafikkarte einbauen ging leider auch nicht, denn es gab keinen AGP Steckplatz -.-

Mit dem 100Mhz PC konnte ich meine damaligen Lieblingsspiele: Need for Speed 2 SE und F22 Lightning
noch spielen... aber viel mehr ging auch dem neuen PC dann auch nicht... und günstig war der bestimmt nicht.

Daher habe ich auch meine Phobie auf "Grafikchips" entwickelt.
-Nurnoch richtige Grafikkarten (und sowieso keine fertig PC`s)! 


Edit:
Ich lese mir grade die letzten Seiten durch und da sind ja teilweise echt
"traurige" Geschichten dabei... Erst die Freude auf was neues und dann immer mehr enttäuscht


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

DVB-T für den Laptop hat nie richtig funktioniert.
Einige Lüfter.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein Cougar Evolution.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Logitech Z5500, Creative X-Fi Platinum und diverse Logiklick Mäuse und Hackbretter. Auch ein Dank an Coolermaster für das Schrottgehäuse mit dem genialen Nullsupport


----------



## VikingGe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ich hatte Board, CPU und RAM damals in so ner Art Komplettpaket gekauft. Würde ich inzwischen auch nicht mehr machen, war aber sogar vergleichsweise preiswert, nur einerseits war die CPU eigentlich schon damals nicht geeignet für Spiele (bleibt aber erstmal drin - hätte man sich vielleicht _vorher_ mal mit befassen sollen und nicht _nachher_  ) und, was mich eigentlich so richtig geärgert hat: Der RAM war nach dem ersten Versuch, den Takt zu erhöhen, schlicht und ergreifend hinüber. Offenbar verträgt nicht jeder Speicher 1.6V...


----------



## ricoroci (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war das Tritton 720+ 7.1.
Der Verkäufer schwor ja drauf, aber; 
Ausgepackt, Ausprobiert, Eingepackt, Zurück gegeben!

So ein schlechte Audioqualität, nie wieder ein Tritton und nie wieder ein Headset.


----------



## esprimopc (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ich wollte eine Grafikkarte kannte mich noch nicht aus und habe eine Radeon HD6450 für 70, ich wiederhole 70€ gekauft. Sie ist mies und 3x Schrott gegangen.


----------



## FTTH (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ich habe mal bei Saturn eine HD 5450 für 79 € gesehen.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2014)

Meinen jetzigen Fertig-PC von 2010 der zum Glück bald ausgetauscht wird. (Hatte aber eine 5450 und ein 300W Netzteil)


----------



## Flexsist (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

GTX 650 & ein billig NT


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

X-Fi Titanium... Nach zwei Wochen Testphase durch eine ASUS Xonar HDAV 1.3 ersetzt und absolut nicht bereut.


----------



## egert217 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine als "funktionierend, aber gebraucht" beschriebene GTX 580 von eBay, die nach 2 Tagen nur noch Grafikfehler produziert hat (und für die ich immerhin 120€ hingeblättert hab)


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

HTC EVO 3D Smartphone - 4 mal während der Garantiezeit in der Reparatur gewesen und dann 2 Monate nach Garantieablauf entgültig den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



egert217 schrieb:


> Eine als "funktionierend, aber gebraucht" beschriebene GTX 580 von eBay, die nach 2 Tagen nur noch Grafikfehler produziert hat (und für die ich immerhin 120€ hingeblättert hab)


 
GTX 680 geholt für 300 Euro auf ebay .... zwei wochen hats gedauert dann is n Spannungswandler durchgeknallt  Garantie abtrittserklärung hatte ich nich  und der Typ war nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Bert2007 (21. Juli 2014)

Die lieben Auktionshäuser


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Bert2007 schrieb:


> Die lieben Auktionshäuser


 
war auf Kleinanzeigen aber ohne sch**** ab sofort heißt es für mich Ebay, Not even Once....


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Wieso hast du das nicht Ebay gemeldet ?


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Weils Privatkauf ist und weil das Ding ~2 Wochen lang lief. 
Ebay hat da in ihren AGBs diesbezüglich nix drinne und hält sich generell eher raus.
mich hat viel eher abgefuckt dass Mindfactory die KArte nicht haben wollte weil die Rechnung nicht auf mich lief. (MF is zwar der Günstigste Laden aber ich vermeide Seitdem MF selbst zu nutzen.)


Ich hab einfach Sau Teuer für die Erfahrung gezahlt, dass Hardware nicht gebraucht gekauft wird (außer hier im Forum, weil man hier Kontakt halten kann) und dass ich bei meinem Nächsten gebrauchtkauf vernünftigen Kaufvertrag aufsetzen werde mit allem wenn und aber.


----------



## FTTH (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen meine GTX 670 FTW für 140€ verkauft. Der Käufer hat ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



FTTH schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zwei Wochen meine GTX 670 FTW für 140€ verkauft. Der Käufer hat ein gutes Geschäft gemacht.



LOL, im ernst warum machst du denn sowas Oo


----------



## FTTH (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Weil ich eine neue will und glaube dass man für ~ 330€ so bald keine schnellere als die Powercolor R9 290 PCS+ bekommt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Wenn deine Signatur stimmt, willst du eine R9 290 PCS+ mit einem AMD 6100 betreiben ?


----------



## LastChaosTyp (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

MediamarktFertigPC:

800€ wurden zu:
- i7 2600 nonK
- GT 530
- Unbekannter Plastikbomber als Case
- Unbekannter Chinaböller als PSU
- 2 GB RAM
- Unbekanntes Mainboard mit H61(B3) Chipsatz

=> NIE WIEDER FERTIG-PC


----------



## FTTH (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



> Wenn deine Signatur stimmt, willst du eine R9 290 PCS+ mit einem AMD 6100 betreiben ?


Nein, der FX mit Kühler und das Mainboard wurden auch für 140 € verkauft. Wird durch einen i7-4790K ersetzt.


----------



## wievieluhr (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> MediamarktFertigPC:
> 
> 800€ wurden zu:
> - i7 2600 nonK
> ...


 
das ist Frech......

PS:

Hab nem Guten Kumbel von mir meine zweite 7950 für 80€ + [Lammbockgourmet-Pizzaabend] gegeben 
(bin aber nicht traurig deswegen)


----------



## LastChaosTyp (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Hab hier nochmal meinen PC auf Geizhals nachgebaut, allerdings habe ich bei PSU,Case und Mainboard andere vergleichbare Komponenten gewählt, da ich die Orginalkomponenten nicht genau kenne!

1 x Seagate Pipeline HD 5900.2 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 3Gb/s (ST1000VM002)
1 x Intel Core i7-2600, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600)
1 x Diverse DIMM  4GB, DDR3-1333, CL9
1 x Axle GeForce GT 520, 2GB DDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI (AX-GT520/2GSD3P4CDIL)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2
1 x Inter-Tech WN-30 Perseus (88881158)
1 x Trust Big Fan  370W  ATX 2.0 (16116)

Edit: Komme insgesamt auf 530€, von den bezahlten 800€. Das ist fast 1/3 weniger als vom MediaMarktPreis!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bin ich mir sicher dass man für ca.12€ ein gutes Netzteil kriegt ........... nicht ^^…

@Topic 

Ein Ebay Tablet


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

Ein Creative Zen Musikplayer. Damals das Gegenstück zum Ipod mit mini Hdd. 5 Tauschgeräte später lösche ich meine Musik lieber direkt als es dem Zen zu überlassen. Preis Gott sei Dank vergessen, dürfte knapp unter 200 € gewesen sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mir sicher dass man für ca.12€ ein gutes Netzteil kriegt ........... nicht ^^…
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Ein Ebay Tablet



Das klingt aber nicht nach Netzteil, 1.Platz beim Preisvergleich Link zum
Netzteil:
Hypeshirt Tank-Top TRUST ME YOU CAN DANCE VODKA F955996 Weiß XL

LoL


----------



## sikeij (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

sieh´s positiv. Lehrgeld gezahlt, das machst nie wieder und den I7-2600 hast ja noch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2014)

Verdammt schlechte Audioware
- ein 7, 95 Euro Heitech ( das Teil heisst wirklich so) Headset von derPost
- 2 Euro inear Kopfhörer vom Tedi
- Pearl MP3 Player für 9, 95 defekte Mini klinken buchse aber ein blau-beiges Display 

Und ein LG kp500 weil ich unbedingt ein "Touchhandy" wollte. Eigentlich ganz ok, aber entsperrte sich oft selber und seeeeeeeerhr eingeschränkte Benutzer Freundlichkeit. Und vielleicht das Galaxy s Duos( hätte für den Preis bestimmt was bessers gegeben aber die Kamera ist ok)

MfG Dreiradsimulator


----------



## MaxPaing (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Sony Playtation wireless headset knapp 2 monate gehabt und dann ist mir der empfänger stick abgebrochen headset hat 100 euro gekostet und den stick hätte ich für 50 euro gebraucht kaufen müssen


----------



## Nuumia (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

ATI X800 XT

Hatte sie gekauft, keinerlei Overclocking oder sonstiges betrieben und mir raucht das Teil während des spielens ab.
Natürlich zurückgegeben, Problemlos umgetauscht (Die Karte hatte einen Defekt) und musste 2 wochen auf die neue warten.
Nach dem Einbau funktionierte sie problemlos und 2 Tage später dasselbe noch einmal. Karte wieder abgeraucht.
Nur dieses mal wollte ich mein Geld zurück. 

Klar, ne fehlerhafte Karte kann man ja mal erwischen, aber 2 ^^
Ich hatte da arge Frustmomente. 

@SpeCnaZ ... Da könnte sogar was dran sein. Ich weiss garnimmer was ich damals für eines hatte, aber der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. So ganz unschuldig war das NT sicher net.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

War sicher dein NT ^^…


----------



## PaulTheBro (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

(Wahrscheinlich) Fake Kopfhörer für 50 Euro, die nach 1 Woche kaputt gingen...

Doch da hat die Seite, von der ich es gekauft habe bereits geschlossen


----------



## wievieluhr (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

hab mal aus Geiz nen "dualshock 3" in weiß aus China geholt (für 20 € oder so) hat 2 Wochen gebraucht und war nur schrott....

konnte nichtmal die echte hardware ins weiße pad packen XD


----------



## Murdoch (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Msi mpower z77 board und corsair obsidian 900D Gehäuse. 

Die absolut größte Enttäuschung seit Windows me


----------



## Nils_93 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Inno3D GTX770 HerculeZ. Hohe Taktraten sind toll, vorallem wenn sie vom Werk aus kommen und man nur PnP machen muss. Wenn die Werksseitigen Taktraten aber nach 8 Monaten bei ca. 2 Stunden die Woche Benutzung dazu führen, dass die Karte Artefakte ohne Ende auswirft (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGxqu-JJBTI&feature=em-upload_owner), so sind die Taktraten einfach nur eins: S cheisse und zu hoch. Das einzige was noch beschissener ist, ist der Support von Anobo.de. Never ever again. Das nächste mal wird es dann wohl eine Karte mit Standarttakt, dass ist mir inzwischen 100 mal lieber als so ein Rotz!


----------



## Dee7734 (13. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Platz 1: Die Asus EN GTX 570 für Battlefield 3. Die Karte hat meine 8800GTX (welche seit dem Release alles flüssig wiedergegeben hat und fast ne Kosolengenation überlebt hat) ersetzt. Leider war sie nach kurzer Zeit auf Grund des verbauten V-Rams von 1,28GB zwar schnell genug (auch für 60+ FPS in mittlerer Auflösung) konnte aber bspw. bei Max Payne 3 schon wenige Monate später nicht mehr hoch oder gar Ultra wiedergeben da mehr V-Ram benötigt wurde.

Platz 2: Der P4 3,2 EE kurz nach dem Kauf des Luxus P4s, kamen 2 Kern Prozessoren auf den Markt, weshalb das Ding schnell lahm wurde.

Platz 3: Die Nintendo Wii. habe mit dem Ding nur Mario Kart und Donkey Kong und Gamecube Spielen länger als 30 Minuten gespielt. Wirklich enttäuschend. Die Nintendo Exklusiv Titel waren meiner Meinung nach vom Umfang her zwar witzig aber ungenügend für den Dauerspielspaß. Die nicht exklusiv Titel habe ich für die Xbox 360, PS3 oder den PC gekauft, weil die Hardware einfach zu schlecht war


----------



## thoast3 (13. August 2014)

RyuUUU schrieb:


> Mein größter fehlkauf war mein laptop
> 
> asus k53sv i5 2410m, 6gb DDR3 , geforce gt540m
> 
> Ständig am überhitzen,  und habe dafür 700 bezahlt vor 2 an halb jahren



Bei mir war's ein Lapschrott von acer mit 8 GB DDR3, einem i5-2430m und einer GT 540 M. Hat mich 555 € gekostet und ist nach 2,5 Jahren futsch gewesen. Nie wieder!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Bei mir war's ein Lapschrott von acer mit 8 GB DDR3, einem i5-2430m und einer GT 540 M. Hat mich 555 € gekostet und ist nach 2,5 Jahren futsch gewesen. Nie wieder!


 
Ein Hoch auf hochwertige Bussinessnotebooks die 1300 Euro kosten und erst nach 7 Jahren langsam kaputt gehn


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf hochwertige Bussinessnotebooks die 1300 Euro kosten und erst nach 7 Jahren langsam kaputt gehn



Ein hoch auf meinen Samsung-Laptop von 2007 der keine Altersschwächen (na, bis auf die Leistung, für YouTube und etwas surfen reichts aber locker) zeigt. 

Mein größter Hardwarefehlkauf:

XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition Double Dissipation

Aufgrund einer Fehlkonstruktion des Kühlers sind mir nach einem Jahr die Spannungswandler verglüht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. August 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ein hoch auf meinen Samsung-Laptop von 2007 der keine Altersschwächen (na, bis auf die Leistung, für YouTube und etwas surfen reichts aber locker) zeigt.


Meines von Lenovo  


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mein größter Hardwarefehlkauf:
> 
> XFX Radeon HD7970 GHz Edition Double Dissipation
> 
> Aufgrund einer Fehlkonstruktion des Kühlers sind mir nach einem Jahr die Spannungswandler verglüht.



So eine geile Gr aka


----------



## iGameKudan (15. August 2014)

Ja, mit selbst in ModernWarfare 2 an den 115Grad laufenden Spannungswandlern. :c

Da hab ich mein ganzes Geld vom 16. Geburtstag reingesteckt - 350€. Hätte ich mich nich vom geilen aussehen blenden lassen und mir eine 7970 von einem vernünftigem Boardpartner gekauftn


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ja, mit selbst in ModernWarfare 2 an den 115Grad laufenden Spannungswandlern. :c
> 
> Da hab ich mein ganzes Geld vom 16. Geburtstag reingesteckt - 350€. Hätte ich mich nich vom geilen aussehen blenden lassen und mir eine 7970 von einem vernünftigem Boardpartner gekauftn


 
Hast du Ersatz gekriegt?


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Eine Seagate Festplatte die nach 3 Stunden abgeraucht ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Meine beiden 760er - einen Monat später gab's die 7970 bei dem Händler für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2014)

GTX 570 GLH
Das Ding ist laut wie sau


----------



## Moody1337 (16. August 2014)

Wollte mir damals ein anderen Lüfter kaufen für AM3+ Hab mir dann einen geholt der nicht für AM3+ ist. Und dazu noch ein (2.) 120mm Lüfter obwohl der CPU kühler nur 90mm hat sowie die Klammern für den Lüfter 😂😂

Dann war da noch ein billig Netzteil 550 Watt für 30€. Nach einen Monat ging einfach der PC immer aus.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



ich558 schrieb:


> GLH


Ganz Laute Hardware eben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Frage, warum kann ich in diesem thread nix liken?


----------



## S754 (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf hochwertige Bussinessnotebooks die 1300 Euro kosten und erst nach 7 Jahren langsam kaputt gehn


 
Ein Hoch auf hochwertige 2500€ Businessnotebooks, die auch nach 14 Jahren nicht kaputt gehen


----------



## Kandzi (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*

Jegliches AsRock board was ich mir jemals kaufte und Windows Vista 64bit.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



S754 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf hochwertige 2500€ Businessnotebooks, die auch nach 14 Jahren nicht kaputt gehen


 
Du hast ein 14 Jahre altes Notebook das 2500 Euro kostete  ? Vor 14 Jahtren gab´s den euro doch nicht in Deutscgland


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Frage, warum kann ich in diesem thread nix liken?



In der RuKa kann man das eben nicht. Genauso zählen hier auch keine Posts.


----------



## S754 (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Du hast ein 14 Jahre altes Notebook das 2500 Euro kostete  ? Vor 14 Jahtren gab´s den euro doch nicht in Deutscgland


 
Umgerechnet halt. Damals war es noch der gute Schilling^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> In der RuKa kann man das eben nicht. Genauso zählen hier auch keine Posts.


 
Nein!!! HJetzt wollte ich meine Post zahl anheben


----------



## kegg (17. August 2014)

*AW: groeßter hardwarefehlkauf !*



M4gic schrieb:


> Eine VTX r9 290 im Referenzdesign.
> Habe sie zur 290x geflasht und sie läuft einwandfrei mit dem TriX OC Bios...
> Leider passt sie mit dem Extreme 3 nicht in mein Fractal Design Define r3 und Downsampling ist auch nicht machbar.
> Jetzt werkelt wieder meine GTX780 von Gigabyte im Rechner und die andere Karte liegt im Schrank. Sowas kauft ja kein Mensch der bei Verstand ist?!
> ...


 
Wie schauts denn mit den Tipps unter anderem auch von PCGH zum Downsamplen für AMD Karten aus ? Anfang des Jahres meine ich wäre mal ne Anleitung drin gewesen die ohne Probleme funktioniert


----------



## JackOnell (18. August 2014)

Dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch dazu 
Mein wohl größter Fehlkauf war das Asus Board P5E3 Deluxe Wifi, eins der ersten Boards die mit
DDR 3 liefen oder wie in meinem fall nicht stabil liefen. Nach dem 5 Tausch würde mir dann das P5Q3 Deluxe Wifi
Angedreht welches halbwegs stabil lief....dennoch habe ich alles gegen AMD getauscht. aber das ganze war eh ein betatest 
Wenn nicht sogar alphatest.......


----------



## Captn (18. August 2014)

Asus Maximus VI Gene

Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Board ist erste Sahne, aber ich musste es vor kurzem austauschen, weil mein SLI-System zu wenig Platz hatte ( ich hätte das mal vorher ausmessen sollen ). Soll heißen: Die obere Karte hat die Backplate der unteren angesaugt. Ganz tolle Temperaturen und eine unerträgliche Lautstärke waren die Folge . Zum Glück konnte ich am Wochenende diesem Treiben ein Ende bereiten .


----------

